# fursuit head refurbishing



## bonus41 (Jul 2, 2013)

Since I have nothing to do all summer, I thought I would refurbish one of my old heads... It was rushed and the fur is very cheap...





This time I'm making an sculpted lip instead of just felt to look nicer.











I also took your guys advice for making bigger, better shaped ears. 

I think it will look way better then before having sculpted lips, tear ducts and eyelids instead of just glued on felt...

I dont know what to do for colors and markings... I have not ordered the fur as of yet. But it will be a fox since it is built on Monoyasha's Fox blank

Please tell me what you think


----------

